# Crazy doin's



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That's some crazy, scary stuff going on in Norway. How in the world do you defend against something like that. Really a horrible event.

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> That's some crazy, scary stuff going on in Norway. How in the world do you defend against something like that. Really a horrible event.
> 
> DFrost


Someone with a CCW might have cut down on the body count? :-(


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Really really horrrible. 

We had a similar thing happen in Tasmania a few years ago where a young man just simply mowed down and killed more than 30 people from memory at the popular tourist spot of Port Arthur.

Men, women and kids - he just shot them all.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't see keeping a gun at a youth camp even if it is CCW and in Norway it is my understanding that guns are relegated to sportsmen and law enforcement which this guy was pretending to be when he started shooting those kids. Really this reminds me of that Amish schoolhouse shooting a few years ago, those poor kids on that island stood almost no chance. I'm sure the question of how he got the guns will come up.

The only flag I've heard of so far is the 6 tons of fertilizer the guy purchased and most likely made the bomb with. I'm wondering what regs are put on chemical fertilizer purchases in Norway?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Extremism, mental illnes and just plain evil is a scary combination.

The sick bastard owned a farming company making it quite easy to by fertilizer.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's the loner extremist/mentally ill/ just plain crazy individual and not so much the group/organization that is unfortunately next to impossible to keep an eye on.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Shocking and heart breaking. I can't wrap my mind around it. Just tragic.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Someone with a CCW might have cut down on the body count? :-(


Wow. Are you a closet *mod edit* or something. You act offended saying *mod edit* is a derogatory term yet you make a comment like so. *mod edit*


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Horrible . I have a feeling it's going to get even crazier when we here more about the suspect/s .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> Wow. Are you a closet *mod edit* or something. You act offended saying *mod edit* is a derogatory term yet you make a comment like so. *mod edit*


Do you actually read what you write ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Crazy, horrible stuff !

Listening to a couple of eyewitness reports, he was dressed as a policeman and was calling over and over for the kids to come to him and they would be safe. The ones who hadn't seen him prior did just that. He then shot them.

Heartbreaking and so awful. More than 90 dead.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

really horrible stuff


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Really sad stuff. At least they caught him alive and maybe have a chance to investigate exactly why, and exactly how. 
On a serious note the annoying thing is trying to work out which ones are the work of lone nuts/ real terrorists and which ones have been done/ helped along by our own Governments.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

One can only hope they can rest in peace and that the Survivors can recover from the horrible trauma.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My British friends tell me the most he can get is 21 years in prison.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

According to news release on MSN, it's reported the shooter did so to prevent a Muslim takeover in Europe. I don't care which side of an issue someone is on, but radicals on either side are a bit scary.

DFrost


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> My British friends tell me the most he can get is 21 years in prison.


I saw this on the news too. No death penalty there because they're a "kinder, gentler society." Remember that this is the same part of the world that requires police officers to consider that a crook may be afraid of dogs before he releases his dog to find the crook. They also must pick vegetables in a humane manner, because, yaknow "plants have feelings too!" This is the result of political correctness run amuck. 

I'm with Thomas on this (a pig just flew over the house). If the people there were allowed to have guns and some were licensed to carry them concealed, this would have been stopped long before the body count got so high. This sort of thing will probably never be eliminated but you sure can cut down on how many they kill before they're stopped.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

The wife and I were watching a heavy metal show not long ago I cannot remember the name of it. They were documenting heavy metal music from its beginning to the present. They had a section on Norwegian black metal or death metal and in it they interviewed some of the groups members. Those guys were extremely serious about their agenda. They were blowing up churchs trying to eradicate christianity and any number of other issues. Not that its associated with this case but it was very un-nerving.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

He was dressed as a police to "inform" the kids about the bombs in oslo he blowed up a few hours before the shootings. Norway is not US, and I suppose there was no one who thougt armed police was necessary on this camp. The former primeminister of norway was also his goal, she was on the island a few hours before this but somehow he didn´t make it there in time. He probably will serve alot more than 21 years if he ever gets out, there are ways to keep him longer in prison what I´ve heard about the case, and I´m sure they are gonna use that.

Lou, I doubt they must pick vegetables in a "human" manner, and where have you got your facts about their policedogs, sounds like hersay, most people I guess are afraid of policedogs, so hard to use them if that is a factor to weight in.

This man see himself as a christian crusader of some kind, he planned this for 9 years and had done extensive writings about his plans, these acts was just a way for him to get the attention to his ideas and beliefs he said. Probably because of that he wanted to be taken alive, to use the following courthearings to spread his "message".


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Erik Berg said:


> Lou, I doubt they must pick vegetables in a "human" manner, and where have you got your facts about their policedogs, sounds like hersay, most people I guess are afraid of policedogs, so hard to use them if that is a factor to weight in.


Erik I got my _"facts about their police dogs"_ from here. Don't Scare The Criminal, Police Dog Handlers Told And here. Don't Set Dogs On Criminals With Allergies, Police Told  

My _"facts"_ about _"vegetables"_ come from here. Switzerland's Green Power Revolution: Ethicists Ponder Plants' Rights And here. The Silent Scream Of The Asparagus


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

And you're scared of or take that crap seriously Lou?
Get real.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, but "with this part of the world" I thought you meant norway/scandinavia, not UK and switzerland.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Randy Allen said:


> And you're scared of or take that crap seriously Lou?
> Get real.


I'm scared? Huh? What the heck are you talking about Randy? 

Just layin' out the facts of how political correctness screws things up. That's about as _"real"_ as it gets. I think that both positions are beyond absurd, but nonetheless the stuff about the K−9's are the _" guidelines drawn up by senior officers"_ on police departments in the UK. Switzerland last year _"began mandating that geneticists conduct their research without trampling on a plant's dignity."_ That's affecting scientific research so much there that at least one scientist left the country so that he could conduct his study.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Erik Berg said:


> OK, but "with this part of the world" I thought you meant norway/scandinavia, not UK and switzerland.


Some people round here tend to smush all of Europe into one lump. I know it's not the case but it's what happens. Sorry I wasn't more specific.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Alsatians huh? PC again.

If the Sgt. had real conviction he would have said "German Shepherd" instead.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Both those references were from 08 AND from borderline 'news' sources Lou, that's why I asked wtf.
Your initial post contained a bit of hysteria I thought.
'OMG! They are taking over!'

Wasn't that gist of the post?


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Randy Allen said:


> Both those references were from 08 AND from borderline 'news' sources Lou, that's why I asked wtf.


Randy three years is but "a blink of the eye." One of those news pieces comes from "The Wall Street Journal." I think that's a pretty reputable news organization. 

Do you think that there's been a turn away from political correctness in either country mentioned in the new stories, or here in the US? Or is it more likely that things have gotten worse? There's pressure by some in the UK to ban Ecollars. They've already succeeded in Wales and had their first successful prosecution. The fine levied was no "slap on the wrist" either. He was hit with an order to pay £2,000 (over $3,200). In the UK there's a movement afoot to make it a violation to possess a pointed knife, including kitchen knives. The UK is plagued by BSL and if a dog barks at someone and they are frightened by this, in some areas, the owner can be forced to muzzle the dog anytime he's off his property. 



Randy Allen said:


> Your initial post contained a bit of hysteria I thought.
> 'OMG! They are taking over!'


Can you point out some instance of me EVER becoming hysterical. A PITA, most of the time. Overly persistent, ditto. Pedantic, once again, right on target. Too literal, usually. But "hysterical" I don't think so. 

Folks need to realize that these sorts of issues don't happen in one fell swope. Rather they occur via creeping incrementalism, "baby steps." The antigun movement in the US is a perfect example. They want the US to be like most of the rest of the industrial world, nearly devoid of guns. They realize that they can't ban guns with one piece of legislation, there are too many legitimate users, sportsman, competitors, hunters and self−defense owners. And so they demonize one kind of gun at a time and then ban them. At one time the "Saturday Night Special" was "the preferred weapon of gangs." After bans were passed on them in various areas the "assault rifle" (actually guns that resembled assault rifles but WERE NOT REALLY assault rifles) became "the preferred weapon of gangs." When the national assault rifle ban expired we were promised "blood in the streets." Yet nothing like that happened. Do you think that the legislators have come to their senses and now realize that they were wrong? Let me assure you that they have not. California still has an assault rifle ban and several other states are looking at it as a model for one of their own. 

I'm hardly a religious kinda guy but I saw quite a few successful lawsuits last year at Christmas time to force the removal of the display of Nativity scenes, some of them on church property because they might offend atheists who drove by the church. Nearly daily we hear of lawsuits from homeowner's groups to force veterans or the parents of deployed GI's to take down American flags. How about lawsuits to force police departments to change their uniform regulations to allow the wearing of various drapes and headdresses of certain religions. Back in April an elementary school girl wanted to fill plastic eggs with jelly beans and distribute them to her friends at school. She was only allowed to do so by the school if she called them "Spring Spheres" instead of Easter Eggs! Some school authorities are banning Mark Twain's American classics, Huckleberry Finn and Tom Sawyer because they contain "the 'N' word." (there's another example, lol) Some book publishers are rewriting Twain substituting the word "slave" in them so that they books can again be accepted back in school. 

Here are some examples that have probably affected most of us. (From Wiki, my least favorite source). 

"Mentally challenged" in place of "Retarded" and other terms
 "African American" in place of "Black," "*****" and other terms
 "Native American" (or "First Nations" in Canada) in place of "Indian"
 "Caucasian" in place of "White", and other terms
 "Gender-neutral" terms such as "firefighter" in place of "fireman"
 The use of the word "gender" instead of the word "sex" to distinguish males and females
 Terms relating to disability, such as "visually challenged" or "hearing impaired" in place of "blind" or "deaf"



Randy Allen said:


> Wasn't that gist of the post?


Not except as a "know your enemy and how far he'll go" kinda reference. Some folks are ready and willing to make these sorts of fights any chance they get.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

Unfortunately history has proven time and time again that there is no real way to stop a lone gunman. If he is that determined to succeed and doesn't draw a lot of attention to himself, it can be almost impossible to stop him.

In this case he was writing an online blog thing with loads of followers, someone should have noticed but then again there are hundreds of thousands of people posting similar stuff across the net who aren't mass murderers. How do you police it?

What I find worrying is that he has said he is one of 12? people around europe who have similar plans. I hope to god that is BS.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think all this bs about what shudda, coudda,woulda done doesn't do a thing for the people that died in this mess. 
In respect for those who died lets keep all that out of this thread!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Crazy, horrible stuff !
> 
> Listening to a couple of eyewitness reports, he was dressed as a policeman and was calling over and over for the kids to come to him and they would be safe. The ones who hadn't seen him prior did just that. He then shot them.
> 
> Heartbreaking and so awful. More than 90 dead.


I didn't know he did that. Those poor, poor kids.


----------

